# O gauge A&JB - Florida division



## Guest (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm working on track plans for my new layout. My train room is 10'9" x 20'4". I've come up with 2 plans so far. This will run 5 trains and let me switch a car every now and then. The doggone at the top is elevated.









This plan is for one train. The yard at the left is elevated. A train would run from the yard to the return loop on the lower level, switching cars along the way. I would try to add at least one passing siding.









Both plans are works in progress, and I may even try to design something different, but I'm leaning toward the first plan as I mostly like to watch the trains run.

I welcome any thoughts, comments and/or suggestions.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks like you have 5 completely isolated loops in the first plan. I like something where the train can go anywhere on the layout. You could use more real estate for track and less for aisles and you would still have plenty of access. I bet you could get two U or E shaped loops on a first level (something like what Red October posted in your layout design thread in July). You could probably make it so the inner loop can be run as a few separate loops or as one big loop.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks for the input, Lehigh. I have always connected various loops with switches in the past and found that I never used them so I didn't connect the loops on this plan. I mostly enjoy just watching the trains run, though I like to switch an industry every now and then or stop a passenger train at a station and play the passenger announcements.

I planned the benchwork to allow me to have easy access to 2 windows that I want to be able to open. I enjoy loco smoke but like the ventilation to clear it out.


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Both plans look like fun Joe. I'm curious to see how/if you modify them. Good luck.

Andy


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks Andy. I can add a couple of passing sidings to the second plan so 2 or 3 trains can be on the layout at the same time. Whichever plan I build I will modify as it's being built. Plans are good but I find it hard to visualize how thing will look. I usually make changes as I'm building.


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Country Joe said:


> Thanks Andy. I can add a couple of passing sidings to the second plan so 2 or 3 trains can be on the layout at the same time. Whichever plan I build I will modify as it's being built. Plans are good but I find it hard to visualize how thing will look. I usually make changes as I'm building.


I made so many changes as I was laying my track its not even funny


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2017)

These are early WIP pictures taken yesterday. I laid the track and ran the first train late last week. I just attached wires to test run. Passenger cars track well and I tried switching some freight cars.

































More to come as I make progress.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2017)

I've been running trains and moving buildings around, trying to find locations that appeal to me. I think I've found an arrangement that I like. This is the east side of the layout, the furthest north along the bottom of the E. Vehicles show where roads would be.









These two are along the same wall south of the first picture.

















This is the whole east side, which is 10'9" long.









This pic is the west side of the layout.









I will run trains and live with this for a while to see if I really like it.

More to come as I make progress.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2017)

I've been working on the small (or west) corner. These are WIP pictures.

















More to come as I make progress.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2017)

Lehigh74 suggested using Woodland Scenics N scale foam roadbed to make the inside section for grade crossing. I got a couple of pieces from a friend and finished the crossings on the west end of the layout. The foam is very easy to use and looks great.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2017)

This is the trackplan as it is right now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2017)

I modified the trackplan. I removed the crossing and reversing sections on the left side and relocated 2 spurs so they could all be switched by a train running in one direction. This is the layout as it is right now.









I designed a trackplan for the upper level. This will run from the left side to the middle peninsula.









I hope to start on the upper level soon and will post pictures as I make progress.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2017)

I've done some work on the right side of the layout. The road and grade crossings are glued down. I'm happy with the location of the two shops and the sawmill. I may leave the gateman's shack where it is but I'm not sure right now and still have to work on the church plus there's a lot of details to add. Still, it's fun watching trains run through this semi-finished scene.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2017)

I added a 4'x7.5' second level and modified the lower level a little over the last few days. These pictures show the progress I have made. The buildings are just placed to give me some ideas for scenery. My wife suggested not expanding it as in the plan above. I will live with it like this for a while and see how I like it.

















I modified the lower level by removing the passing siding. I took out the switch on the left of the middle of the E but left the one on the right making an industrial siding. This makes 5 sidings for a way freight to switch cars on the main level.









This is the trackplan as it is right now.









That's it for now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2017)

I've been working on the railroad. These are the latest WIP pictures.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

I added another industrial spur on the lower left side of the plan. I now have 6 industrial sidings to switch cars.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Nice looking layout. I especially like the close ups you posted on the 11th of July. Great looking buildings and city scape. Must have missed seeing them a few weeks ago.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks Mark.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

That looks great. I'm envious of the amount of room you have. When we built this house we put in a loft. But the biggest table I can squeeze in is a 6' x 10'.


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

You have been busy Joe,
Looking good!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

highvoltage said:


> That looks great. I'm envious of the amount of room you have. When we built this house we put in a loft. But the biggest table I can squeeze in is a 6' x 10'.


Thanks HV. My previous layout was 6X9 and, while small, was a lot of fun.



Tony35 said:


> You have been busy Joe,
> Looking good!


Thanks Tony.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Country Joe said:


> Thanks HV. My previous layout was 6X9 and, while small, was a lot of fun...


Thanks, that's what I'm hoping for. It's taking me a while to come up with the right layout that crams a lot of fun into a 60 sq. foot space.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2017)

highvoltage said:


> Thanks, that's what I'm hoping for. It's taking me a while to come up with the right layout that crams a lot of fun into a 60 sq. foot space.


It takes a while to figure out what 2 or 3 features you want most. I knew I wanted a small town with lighted buildings, a passenger station and a few industries to switch. I was able to fit that in and it kept me happy until I had to dismantle it when we moved.


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Very nice layout, looks great. Curious why you chose O gauge rather than something smaller given your space constraints.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2017)

Bob88 said:


> Very nice layout, looks great. Curious why you chose O gauge rather than something smaller given your space constraints.


I switched to O in 2014. I had N scale for about 10 years and have build layouts in Z, N, HO, O and G over the years. I have an inherited condition where my hands shake called tension tremors. It's not serious but I found it very hard to work on N scale. I considered HO but feared that it would still be too small. O gauge is where I started and felt like coming home so I sold all the N and bought O.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2017)

I've been working on this for a little while.

































Paint and ground cover next.


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Anxious to see the finished product.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2017)

Bob88 said:


> Anxious to see the finished product.


OH!!! Don't be too anxious, Bob.  I probably won't be able to make much progress for the rest of this month. Our daughter-in-law and two grandkids are arriving this week and staying through next and then our daughter and two grandkids come right after so I'll be otherwise occupied for the rest of the month. The next step is painting and ground cover. I will post pictures when I can.


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

I get it. We have 10 grandkids, scattered all over, Texas, MS, Georgia, Florida, but we see most of them fairly often, so enjoy those visits.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Put them to work on the layout Joe,
No free visits! LOL


J/K enjoy the visit


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice work Joe. I'm enjoying the progress so far. Enjoy your visitors!

Andy


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks Andy. We are driving them to the airport this morning and I'll be able to get back to work on the layout very soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2017)

I was running trains today and did a video tour of the layout. I tried to make it as short as possible. It's 3:48.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2017)

I've been doing some work on the layout. These are WIP pics. The church parking lot, grass and walk are new.


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Looking good Joe,
Small progress is better than no progress


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2017)

Amen Tony! How is your layout coming along? It must be fairly cold in Wisconsin, prime model railroading weather.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2017)

I've been working on the railroad today. I added floors to the tunnel, warehouse and freight station areas. The road and grade crossing aren't glued down yet.

























I am thinking of moving the town from the upper level to the lower level in the area shown. The switch and warehouse would move to the upper level, or maybe the sawmill would move to the upper level and the warehouse to where the sawmill is now. I would build a ridge with trees and a lake on the upper level for visual interest and to act as a view block.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2017)

I wired some buildings yesterday.

























I also wired the operating gateman to an MTH ITAD (Infrared Track Activation Device). It works well and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2017)

I was working on the layout today. These are the latest photos, hot off the press.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2017)

I did a little more last night.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

That looks good Joe. I like the way you added stone around the FasTrack. Are you going to do this on the entire layout?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2017)

highvoltage said:


> That looks good Joe. I like the way you added stone around the FasTrack. Are you going to do this on the entire layout?


I think so. I like the way it looks and think it will be worth the effort.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2018)

I let this thread slip away from me and haven't updated it in 10 months. This is the layout right now, September 7, 2018. It's still a WIP but I have made progress.

This is the current trackplan. The oval in the middle is elevated. The lower mainline is long enough that I can run 2 trains on it thanks to the wonder of wireless remote control.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2018)

I will post pictures bringing this thread up to date.

I put in a gravel parking lot for the church. it came out great but the foam core warped and it doesn't look that great now. I was hoping that it would relax with time but it hasn't. I will have to rework this but it's acceptable for now. This pic is before the warping when it looked pretty good.









After the warping fiasco with the church parking lot I decided to use a Lemax sheet to pave the lot at the freight platform.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2018)

This is the saga of the pink styrofoam landform.

The beginning

















Progress


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2018)

Recently









As it is today. I added a few more trees and more bushes









It's ready for wildlife and even some animals 

The trees were freebies from Menards. The promotion at the time was buy any train item $19.99 or more and get a box of 9 trees. I bought 4 freight cars and got 36 trees. 27 of them are on the hill. Thank you Menards.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2018)

This is the city of Alma. I will eventually change the name on the station to Alma but it's low on the to do list.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2018)

People showed up at the Alma station today. Pretend the sign on the station says Alma. :laugh:









I just added these people today so this thread is up to date.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2018)

These are a few random pictures of the layout.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2018)

Last up is this video I shot recently. I will post updates here as I make progress.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Looking good Country Joe!

I like your track plan and your parameters, like retaining easy access to windows and the emphasis on running trains. 

Your around the walls plan could work in my space, although my space is 13’ along the wall with the window, and the window is 7 feet wide. Not enough room for an island with a loop of track, maybe a narrow yard with a wye. 

Are your curves 36”? I was thinking of going larger but your trains look great in the videos. The majority of my O gauge trains are smaller O27 size.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks Mauka. Getting to the windows was important to me. I like to open the blinds and get natural light if I'm running trains or working on the layout during the day. We also get many beautiful days during the dry season when it's nice to turn the AC off and open the windows.

When I lived in NY my layout was in a spare bedroom. It was 6x9 with a 30"x30" addition in one corner for some switching. It was small but lots of fun. This was the 6x9 trackplan:









Or you could go around all 4 walls with a lift up or lift out section at the entrance. I don't like duck unders. I can still negotiate them but I know some of my guests couldn't.

Yes, most of my curves are O36. The middle of the E is O48. I used the O48 curves because I had them. The upper loop is O31. All of my trains are traditional/post war size and have no problems with the curves. Bigger curves are nice but not necessary if you run traditional size trains.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

This build is a lot of fun! Great progress. Love the videos!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks Vegas. I've been following your layout thread even though I haven't commented.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Country Joe said:


> Thanks Vegas. I've been following your layout thread even though I haven't commented.


I appreciate that! I know its slow going right now.....don't even have the whole layout here.....yet......


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2018)

I did a little work on the layout today. The church parking lot was foam core covered with gravel made from Woodland Scenics fine ballast, mostly gray with some black and buff mixed in. This is the picture of how it looked right after I did it a number of months ago.









It looked great but the foam core warped after a little while. I thought it might relax after a few months, tried weighting it down, but when the weights were removed it curled back to it's warped condition. The warp was from the curve at the track to the part that meets the black road. I finally gave up hope that it would relax and return to it's original flat condition and cut it out a couple of days ago. Unfortunately, I didn't take a picture of it warped but it was pretty bad. Today I added gravel, the same gravel mix, without foam core under it. The parking lot is a little lower than the road and the church but I'm happy with how it turned out. The glue should be dry by tomorrow and then I can put the cars back in the lot. This is the lot as it is now.









It was discouraging when the parking lot warped and didn't eventually relax. I though of trying to disguise it with bushes but I'm glad that I cut it out and redid it.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

The redo looks just fine, might try blending it a little more where it meets the road 
to get rid of that little step. Otherwise it looks very good.

Magic


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks Magic. I'm going to try to add a little gravel to eliminate the step. My problem is that my hands shake and it's difficult to get the gravel where I want it but I have nothing to lose by trying.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You seem to have gotten the gravel where you wanted to far, give it a go.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2018)

It wasn't easy, John. I endeavored to persevere to get it the way it is but what the heck, I don't have much to lose by trying to make it a little better. :goofball:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can always bring in the "hired help", maybe your grand kids will help.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2018)

Unfortunately my grandkids are 1250 miles away in New York so they won't be able to help. The shaking in my hands varies from day to day so I will wait for a less shaky day to add a little more gravel.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

I have started developing the upper level residential area. The three houses and the station platform are new and the first buildings for the upper level. This scene will take some time to develop.

















This area with the foam core will feature trailers, a small building as a clubhouse and people enjoying the nature and the water. Like the upper level this scene will develop over time. A small house and another trailer are scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.









The station platform had to be moved because the long passenger cars hit it in that location.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lots of stuff to work with there Joe, should come out nice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks John. I just checked and I forgot to order another trailer. I guess I have to put in another order but I'll wait to get my package tomorrow.

Have you gotten your benchwork from Mianne yet?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I haven't gotten it yet, it's actually supposed to be finished today. However, since I'm going to be in York, I didn't want it showing up while I'm away. It's too heavy for my wife to deal with, especially with a broken wrist!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I would say something to them when you see them at York. Tell them they're messing with your plans.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I haven't gotten it yet, it's actually supposed to be finished today. However, since I'm going to be in York, I didn't want it showing up while I'm away. It's too heavy for my wife to deal with, especially with a broken wrist!


A broken wrist, ouch! No, you don't want her to have to move it into the house. You've waited this long, I guess you can wait a couple more weeks. Have they told you why it's taking so long to get your benchwork?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

The deer found a home on the layout.









The new Duplex house from Menards arrived.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Just in time. For deer season is upon us!

I like that house.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

Stumpy said:


> Just in time. For deer season is upon us!
> 
> I like that house.


Oh No! You want to shoot Bambi!!!!:cheeky4:

Thanks Stumpy. Menards did a really nice job on this house and it's really nicely lit up. I'm not ready to wire the residential area but I had to try it to see how it looks lit up.


----------



## Johnsr40 (Nov 4, 2009)

I am really enjoying reviewing your progress. Can you tell me how you fastened your track down to the layout? Is it screwed down or did you use some kind of cement? I am in the early stages of mine currently and usually screw directly to plywood base, but was thinking of adding a layer of pink foam. Mine is not going to be permanent and was not sure if screwing into the foam would hold the track in place.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2018)

Johnsr40 said:


> I am really enjoying reviewing your progress. Can you tell me how you fastened your track down to the layout? Is it screwed down or did you use some kind of cement? I am in the early stages of mine currently and usually screw directly to plywood base, but was thinking of adding a layer of pink foam. Mine is not going to be permanent and was not sure if screwing into the foam would hold the track in place.


The track isn't fastened down. FasTrack locks together and doesn't move or come apart.

If you want or need to secure your track you can use cable ties. Drill a hole through the foam and pass one cable tie through. Use a second cable tie to lock the track in place. When you need to take the layout down you just cut the cable ties from under the layout.


----------



## Johnsr40 (Nov 4, 2009)

I would never have thought of cable ties! Thank you for the info.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2018)

Johnsr40 said:


> I would never have thought of cable ties! Thank you for the info.


You are welcome. I'm glad I could help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2018)

I am gluing down roads which doesn't show or look any different than it did before. I have also been working on making a couple of signs for the campground and church. This is the administration building/clubhouse for the campground.









This is the new sign for the church.









That's it for now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2019)

It's almost 2 months since I've updated this thread so I'll cover all I've done since the last update.

The campground/lake area has seen some improvement. Two new trailers were added and all have been lighted. The lake will go in front of the track and there is a passenger platform to serve the campground.

















The upper mainline area got some new houses, a passenger platform for the residents, and a paved road to serve the cup-de-sac.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2019)

There have also been additions to the roster and a train room item that makes running trains more fun.

FEC GP-38 is a new addition. It's a LionChief Plus with Bluetooth.

















I also recently added some Railking NYC passenger cars.

































Last is this office chair. It swivels, rolls, adjusts height and has lumbar support. Swivel and roll allows me to easily move while running trains and the height adjustment allows me to see the layout from an O scale persons veiwpoint, my favorite way to watch trains.









That's it for now. More to come in the near future, God willing and if the creek dosen't rise.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Looks awesome! LOVE the trailers. The NYC passenger cars are always great looking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks Vegas.

I thought I had updated this thread but apparently didn't.

I have been working on the campground/lake area and wired the campground so it is no longer dark. The lake will go in front across the track from the campground.

























I have also wired my first lighted vehicle. I really like it and will add a few more at various locations where it would be logical for a car to be standing still like stop signs and grade crossings.

















I'm currently working on the upper residential area and will have an update soon.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Awesome!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks Vegas. Have you made any progress on your layouts? I haven't seen an update recently.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking great! Love the lighting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks Stumpy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2019)

I was running trains earlier this evening and decided to take a few pictures. There's nothing new, I just felt like taking these.

















































































That's it for now.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Great pics!

Again, love the lighting. 

Except I'm now kicking myself for making the executive decision _not_ to do lighting,


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Those are nice pics and the lightning is great.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2019)

Stumpy said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Again, love the lighting.
> 
> Except I'm now kicking myself for making the executive decision _not_ to do lighting,


Thanks Stumpy. You can always add lights. It may not be as easy as when you were building the layout but it can be done. I love lights on a layout so I think it's worth the effort.



DennyM said:


> Those are nice pics and the lightning is great.


Thanks Denny. I'm working on wiring the residential area today so if I can get it done today I'll have some new pictures tonight.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

RP&L (Railroad Power & Light) finally came to the rescue of the residents of Happy Acres, USA. I spent a lot of time yesterday wiring the residential area and got it done fairly late last night. I also wired the station platform by the campground. I shot some pictures with the lights dimmed to show off the lights.

There is still a lot to do in the residential area like adding people, trees, shrubs and other details but the major work is done. The last big project is the lake. Then the layout will be, for the most part, "finished." The campground/lake area will also need plenty of details added and the other parts of the layout that are "finished" will also need attention to detail.

Here are the pictures of the newly lighted residential community and campground station platform.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks great, thanks for posting.:appl:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Really nice Joe. Lights add so much more to your layout.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

Gramps said:


> Looks great, thanks for posting.:appl:


Thanks Gramps and you're welcome.



DennyM said:


> Really nice Joe. Lights add so much more to your layout.


Thanks Denny. I agree, lights are easy to do and add so much to a layout.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I rather enjoyed those pics! I am slowly getting some things done on Serenity (the small N scale), but I still don't have the rest of Betzville here, (the big n scale). Havent started on the HO room yet. No money....


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks Vegas, I hope things improve for you, especially the money.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Pictures are fantastic Joe, lighting changes everything. Was kind of surprised by the industrious young ladies washing the car at night though. lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2019)

Thanks Poppet. I've loved layout lighting ever since I was a boy. I've always thought there was something magical in the little lights.

Those young gals really love that car and love keeping it clean. You can find them washing it just about anytime, day or night.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2019)

This is a mini WIP update. I cleared the grass from the lake area today. Next step is to paint it a very dark green or very dark blue.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Looking forward to the next edition. I wish N scale offered the cars that O does. The only thing you need is a 1956 Crown Vicky, Tropical Rose and White. 

Your pictures are great, really shows your talent as you have tied it all together.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

:appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Just think......the canoers can get off the grass and actually have some fun soon......


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks Poppet. A '56 Crown Vic would be very cool. Maybe I'll find one at a reasonable (to me) price some day.

Thanks Chops.

Vegas, they are practicing their coordinated rowing for when they get in the water but they will have to be patient. It will probably be a week or two before there is water for them to play in. I guess there's been a heck of a drought in the vicinity of the Gitchie Goomee Noonee Wa-Wa Campground.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

And I thought they were the Snodgrass Olymipic rowing team. Practice makes more sense.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Country Joe said:


> This is a mini WIP update. I cleared the grass from the lake area today. Next step is to paint it a very dark green or very dark blue.
> 
> View attachment 481382


Your layout is great and it's just my opinion that your lake should be more of a greenish-brown color and not blue. I think a military olive drab color would work. That's what I used on my toilet paper Schitz Creek.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks Gramps. The last lake I did on my previous layout was dark green. I painted the lake area this morning a dark blue. I went with blue because I want to try it. Blue makes more of a contrast to the green grass and brush. Hopefully, it will look good when done. I have lived near lakes for a number of years and they can look different from day to day depending on weather and clouds and maybe some other factors.

This is a picture I took this morning right after painting it.









I am hoping to apply the Mod Podge tomorrow, then add brush and other details to blend the scene together.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2019)

I received my package from Menards this afternoon and installed the new vehicles. I like these lighted vehicles a lot. These pictures are the proof. The Starbucks box truck was a freebie. I got two of them but haven't found a home for the second one yet.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks real good Joe. I'm really liking your layout too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks Denny. I am having a lot of fun with this layout. I'm going to try to get the water in the lake done today.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Country Joe said:


> Thanks Denny. I am having a lot of fun with this layout. I'm going to try to get the water in the lake done today.


The weird part is the way the lighting is it makes me think of somewhere I was when I was a kid, but I can't remember where. It might be several different places.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2019)

DennyM said:


> The weird part is the way the lighting is it makes me think of somewhere I was when I was a kid, but I can't remember where. It might be several different places.


That is very interesting, Denny. None of the scenes on the layout are based on any real location. I tried to make them look like places that could exist.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2019)

I got the Mod Podge on the lake this afternoon. I took this picture right after cleaning the brush. I'll take another picture as soon as it dries.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Country Joe said:


> That is very interesting, Denny. None of the scenes on the layout are based on any real location. I tried to make them look like places that could exist.


I think it's the lighting. The way things were lit back in the 60s if that makes any sense.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2019)

DennyM said:


> I think it's the lighting. The way things were lit back in the 60s if that makes any sense.


Yes, it does make sense.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2019)

I just took these pictures of the almost dry Mod Podge water. It's not as glossy as I would like so I'll give it another coat, but I'll wait for it to dry completely before proceeding.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Looking good! I just love Starbucks!! That's the only coffee I use at home. I wont go to their stores (which my daughter works at one), because I will NOT pay $7.00 for a cup of coffee......but at home, their ground coffees are AMAZING!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2019)

I started adding rough turf around the lake. I got this area by the freight station done and also added some blacktop so the good folks at the campground can safely cross the track to get to the lake. Of course, they have to look for trains before crossing. Safety first!









I also added some rough turf around the gateman's shack.









That's it for now. More to come as I make progress.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Looking good Joe. The lighted cars are nice. The lake scene looks good. Seems water can look different everywhere you see it.:thumbsup:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks good Joe. Turf gives you layout personality.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey Joe, I like the top plan. It looks like there may be room for a yard located near the bottom of your middle section. Nice plans.

Regards,

Gary.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2019)

cole226 said:


> Looking good Joe. The lighted cars are nice. The lake scene looks good. Seems water can look different everywhere you see it.:thumbsup:


Thanks Randy. I really like the lighted cars. Thanks to Menards they are not that expensive and super easy to install.

I agree about water. Depending on lighting, surrounding scenery, sky conditions and probably some other factors it can look blue, green, black and maybe some other shades.



DennyM said:


> Looks good Joe. Turf gives you layout personality.


Thank you Denny. I like the idea of personality.



waitin' 4 the train said:


> Hey Joe, I like the top plan. It looks like there may be room for a yard located near the bottom of your middle section. Nice plans.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gary.


Thanks Gary. I gave up on the idea of a yard. I mostly just run trains and my layout, while not small, isn't very big and a yard takes up a lot of room.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The water adjacent to the siding looks good. I like it. Also like the rough turf. It looks a bit like lichen in the shot of the gateman’s shack. Is that what it is?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks Bob. It's an Ashland moss product I bought at Michael's. It's 14" x 48" and mounted on a white backing. I cut a piece to fit and glued it down with white glue. I saw it at Michael's and wanted to try it. I'm pleased with how it looks.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Originally Posted by DennyM View Post
Looks good Joe. Turf gives you layout personality.

Thank you Denny. I like the idea of personality.

*I just realized I post literally the same thing on another thread* :goofball:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

I only see one thing wrong!!! The lady in the canoe is not pulling her fair share, he needs to get her a heart rate monitor to be sure. lol

Looks fantastic sir, I am always excited to see what you have come with. I envy you guys in O scale with all the neat cars and trucks you can add. N scale if it even resembles a vehicle you seem to be ahead.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2019)

DennyM said:


> *I just realized I post literally the same thing on another thread* :goofball:


I noticed but it's OK, Denny. Some guys only read the O scale forum and would never see this and others will read the My Layout forum but not the O Scale forum. That's why I post updates here and in the Layout Progress and Fun... thread in the O Scale forum.



PoppetFlatsRR said:


> I only see one thing wrong!!! The lady in the canoe is not pulling her fair share, he needs to get her a heart rate monitor to be sure. lol
> 
> Looks fantastic sir, I am always excited to see what you have come with. I envy you guys in O scale with all the neat cars and trucks you can add. N scale if it even resembles a vehicle you seem to be ahead.


Thanks Poppet. She's directing traffic and pointing out sights to see. 

The N scale vehicles by Classic Metal Works are nice models but of course, they are small. I was in N scale for about 10 years before switching to O around October or November 2014. I had to give up N due to shaky hands and poor eyesight.

You are building a very nice layout. I've been following your thread but haven't commented so far. I'm impressed with your fine modeling and the details of your large industries. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2019)

I spent some time working on the lake area today. This is how it looks right now. There is still a little more to do and of course there are details to add.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2019)

I took a few pictures last night just for fun. Nothing earth shattering but I think they came out pretty good.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks good Joe. Nice looking neighborhood. :thumbsup:
I take it the guy sleeping on the porch doesn't live across from the girls washing the car! :hah::hah:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2019)

Thanks Randy. The girls' house is diagonally across the cut-de-sac so he can see the girls. I'm not sure if he sat on the porch hoping to see the girls and got bored waiting and fell asleep or if he's just pretending to sleep but is actually watching them. 

I was working with the track planning program to see if I could add a staging yard and came up with this. I'm going to do some careful measuring to check aisle width to actually build this.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2019)

I just id some careful measuring and the shelf would need to be about 18-20" wide to accommodate the three track staging yard. That would make the aisle way too tight so three tracks is a no go. I have to rethink this. hwell:


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Amazing stuff. Like the stub siding on the jetty. Great night scenes.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Either way a dirty old man, I like that!!!!!!

Looking good as always sir. I like the neon type lighting.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

Chops said:


> Amazing stuff. Like the stub siding on the jetty. Great night scenes.


Thanks Chops.



PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Either way a dirty old man, I like that!!!!!!
> 
> Looking good as always sir. I like the neon type lighting.


Thanks Poppet. Who knows, maybe he's innocent and sat on the porch to enjoy the cool evening air. One of the fun things of a layout is making up stories to explain the scenes. 

The bright white LEDs don't really fit the era of my layout but it's mostly a toy train layout so I can live with such anachronisms.


----------

